

Ask HN: Why has no one created a plug-and-play box for VPN? - devbug

The recent Hola fiasco made me wonder: why has no one started selling a plug-and-play box (cost amortized over subscription fees?) that lets users connect to a new wireless network, and have all traffic on said network tunneled?<p>I do understand that the normal, non-technical user in their ignorance, doesn&#x27;t see the point in spending money when free services (which only require a click or two to setup) work &quot;well.&quot; However, this fictional service could also provide add-ons for instant gratification. The only remaining part then, is education of the user-base... and maybe some FUD.<p>There&#x27;s also other benefits from having a box, like tunnelling traffic for less open products like Apple TV or consoles.
======
Someone1234
You don't need a "box" for this. All major operating systems support VPN
natively (to varying degrees). A box could act like a MiFi, connecting to
another WiFi network and adding a VPN wrapper, but I suspect it would be a
niche product.

------
andrewjames0001
Almost every OS support VPN. you don,t required a box for doing this activity.
[http://www.cygnismedia.com/web-application/](http://www.cygnismedia.com/web-
application/)

------
mackenzielaffer
EXPERIENCE ONLINE FREEDOM WITH COMPLETE SECURITY

Browse the internet without any threats to your privacy and bypass regional
filters easily with @Ivacy! Get Access to the content of 40+ Countries with
@Ivacy.

